# PCI Stent RCA and PTA PDA



## amym (Jul 18, 2013)

Would it be appropriate to code PCI Stent to RCA and PTA to PDA as 92928-RC and 92921-RC or this is considered bundled since the stent was performed in the RCA?


----------



## Jess1125 (Jul 18, 2013)

amym said:


> Would it be appropriate to code PCI Stent to RCA and PTA to PDA as 92928-RC and 92921-RC or this is considered bundled since the stent was performed in the RCA?



Nope, your codes would be appropriate!

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

